
Facebook Fanboys - Arrington/Calacanis: "Building Facebook-only apps is suicide" - nickb
http://www.podtech.net/home/4369/facebook-fanboys-are-you-pro-or-con-part-2
======
staunch
I would have preferred a link to part 1 of a 2 part video :-)

Here's part 1: [http://www.podtech.net/home/4360/facebook-fanboys-are-you-
pr...](http://www.podtech.net/home/4360/facebook-fanboys-are-you-pro-or-con)

It was sort of like watching a Reddit thread conducted in meatspace.

------
henning
I stopped watching after they interrupted each other for the fifth time. I'll
never get that two minutes of my life back, dammit.

